# Festival of Fantasy parade



## stoler527 (Mar 9, 2014)

I just watched the video of the new parade. It looks really great. Lots of floats, mostly with princesses. 

Floats were included for Brave and Frozen. I like the new additions. The fire breathing dragon was the best part.

Maybe Disney is starting to put more $$$ into the parks at last.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 28, 2014)

We just saw it last week.  It is beautiful and colorful.  It's fun to see the dragon spit out the fire too in person.  A bit short but nice.


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am excited to see that there is a new parade, however I would like to see more e-ticket attractions! I understand that the my magic + conversion is going on, but I still would like to see more. Maybe that is too much to ask haha. The my magic + is highly criticized, but I am optimistic that it will be exciting. For now, I remain convinced that DL is a better value..

http://micechat.com/62614-which-disney-park-has-the-most-rides/


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 4, 2014)

I am so happy that we watched the parade. It was awesome. I have some pictures, and will try to get them uploaded later. (I'm at work right now.)

Our experience with FP+ was awful. 3 passes were not enough. DH looked at me on Wednesday and said, "I'm not coming back here." By Friday, we had a better day, but it was not as magical as we have had the last four years.


----------

